# September Acquisitions



## hookem12387 (Dec 29, 2009)

:aportnoy:


----------



## chiamdream (Aug 7, 2009)

Sweet - mine's somewhere in the mailroom right now.


----------



## hookem12387 (Dec 29, 2009)

Unfortunately I just looked at my syllabi...no time to go through it!


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

^Very nice! I did a pre-order for that and _True Prep_. I'm waiting for Amazon to ship both together.


----------



## Sir Cingle (Aug 22, 2009)

I ordered _Take Ivy_ and _True Prep_ from Amazon. For some reason, Amazon lists that they won't be due to ship until at least September 7. Oh, well: One week won't kill me.


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

^_True Prep_ doesn't release until Sep 7.


----------



## Sir Cingle (Aug 22, 2009)

Ah. Perhaps they're going to ship them together, even though I believe I specified otherwise.


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

book reports due on 10/1/10, gentlemen.


----------



## Georgia (Aug 26, 2007)

According to the Amazon shipment tracker, my _Take Ivy_ will be here tomorrow. They are estimating my _True Prep_ to arrive 9/10. I'm excited for both...


----------



## MidWestTrad (Aug 14, 2010)

Mine shipped Monday and is somewhere in the postal system. Looking forward to seeing this piece of history!


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Take Ivy is on my list of things to get once EXPcon is over...


----------



## phyrpowr (Aug 30, 2009)

Alden shell "George" boot, a monkstrap chukka. Good fit and really beautiful #8 finish. From ShoeMart


----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

This, so far. I figure if I buy enough cold weather clothing the weather will _have_ to cooperate.

Got Take Ivy a few days ago. Blogged about it.


----------



## Sir Cingle (Aug 22, 2009)

Cool fair isle vest, Trip. Let's hope it gets a little cooler than what we are currently experiencing in CT!


----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

Sir Cingle said:


> Cool fair isle vest, Trip. Let's hope it gets a little cooler than what we are currently experiencing in CT!


Thanks. I've wanted one for years and have finally come to terms with the fact that they just don't go on sale. As for the weather, I'll be in NW Denmark next week (sorry Chacend, no Copenhagen Trad Meetup), and am praying for some wonderfully awful weather.


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

Maybe you can do better for the price than the RL, though it's quite nice. Order straight from the place.


----------



## frosejr (Mar 27, 2010)

Vintage Nettleton chestnut longwings, 12B. The lack of staining and the brightness of the gold label in the footbed indicate little wear; several wearings show on the soles (with suicide heels), but not many. These things are built like today's AEs. They fit like a glove. I wore them out to dinner tonight, will give them a "casual Friday" try with an open collar Lewin patterned shirt and a pair of khakis tomorrow.

Less than $40 on ebay.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

LOL. Gentlemen, the choice before us is to live Ivy or read about it...or was that, read bout Ivy and then live it(!)? 

PS: My copies are on order. :0


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

The Rambler said:


> Maybe you can do better for the price than the RL, though it's quite nice. Order straight from the place.


oops, didn't realize you'd already bought the Fair Isle, Trip. :icon_pale: It's very good-looking.


----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

It's ok! I like the RL fit and imagine I'd have to jump through some hoops to get the nice crafters to replicate it.


----------



## Dragoon (Apr 1, 2010)

Corduroy jacket from O'Connell's.


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

Fantastic get, a real wardrobe staple. I have the exact same shoes, and they're every bit the equal, if not superior, of modern Aldens.



frosejr said:


> Vintage Nettleton chestnut longwings, 12B. The lack of staining and the brightness of the gold label in the footbed indicate little wear; several wearings show on the soles (with suicide heels), but not many. These things are built like today's AEs. They fit like a glove. I wore them out to dinner tonight, will give them a "casual Friday" try with an open collar Lewin patterned shirt and a pair of khakis tomorrow.
> 
> Less than $40 on ebay.
> 
> https://www.baseballautographs.net/nettleton.jpg


----------



## GentlemanGeorge (Dec 30, 2009)

Nothing major, just these "Polish Cobler, the best of AE" drop tassel mocs, "Carlisle" model. Marked "Made exclusively for Allen Edmonds" on the insole with the all caps straight up and down logo and with the old ****** italics logo on the outsole. Couldn't pull up any info on the net. They wear well with cuffed vintage 501s. 









These I got last week sometime but failed to post for August. Wright ptbs and Alden longwing tassels, both burgundy. 









Oh, and yesterday I also got the two volume set of the Compact Edition of the complete Oxford English Dictionary for $5, without the magnifying glass, unfortunately.


----------



## cecil47 (Oct 25, 2009)

Awesome shoe and OED finds. You'll need the mag glass, though ;o)
m


----------



## chacend (Mar 4, 2008)

Trip English said:


> Thanks. I've wanted one for years and have finally come to terms with the fact that they just don't go on sale. As for the weather, I'll be in NW Denmark next week (sorry Chacend, no Copenhagen Trad Meetup), and am praying for some wonderfully awful weather.


Well Trip the weather was wonderful in Copenhagen today and looks to be for the next week. Hope you enjoy Jutland.


----------



## frosejr (Mar 27, 2010)

AlanC said:


> Fantastic get, a real wardrobe staple. I have the exact same shoes, and they're every bit the equal, if not superior, of modern Aldens.


I am wearing them today, and they are now my favorite shoes. Comfortable in that still-a-little-stiff-cuz-not-quite-broken-in-yet way, and the color is superb. I keep looking at them.


----------



## GentlemanGeorge (Dec 30, 2009)

Again, not exactly September, but neglected to post during the last week of August. Hanover flex welt longwings and some combo-heel US Weejuns.


----------



## Cardinals5 (Jun 16, 2009)

Picked up this Oxxford suit yesterday at a thrift sale for $1.00. The fabric is an airforce blue with white pinstripe in a heavy worsted (the third pic shows the color next to a navy suit) Just need to take the suit in to have the sleeves shortened.


----------



## srivats (Jul 29, 2008)

^ That is a great suit, Cards! It fits you really well. The waist, shoulders and chest look really nice. You done good


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

a dollar?


----------



## Orgetorix (May 20, 2005)

Cards, you are rapidly gaining the admiration and jealousy of the entire forum with your thrifting streak.


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

^He needs to be stopped.


----------



## Cardinals5 (Jun 16, 2009)

Thanks guys, the streak can't last, but I'll ride it until it's over. Yes, Rambler, it was only a $1 (crazy, huh?)


----------



## red sweatpants (Jun 19, 2010)

The Rambler said:


> a dollar?


This is what I said.


----------



## dwebber18 (Jun 5, 2008)

Well its not clothing, but I did just acquire a vintage made in 1953 Gillette flair tip double edge safety razor off ebay. I got it in the mail yesterday and my blade sampler pack from West Coast Shaving today, so tomorrow will be my first shave(butcher) attempt with it. And Cards, your ridiculous.


----------



## closerlook (Sep 3, 2008)

i recently lost some weight so all of my sport coats now fit again. the vents close anew. i feel that this is an acquisition.


----------



## Taken Aback (Aug 3, 2009)

Trip English said:


> Thanks. I've wanted one for years and have finally come to terms with the fact that they just don't go on sale.


Did you see that one earlier this year from LE? It wasn't dirt cheap, but was in their On The Counter or Overstock sections.

Cards, I don't know if saying everything you get is cheaper than a cheesburger is really wise. Some of us could pull up stakes for Greenville.


----------



## Cardinals5 (Jun 16, 2009)

Taken Aback said:


> Cards, I don't know if saying everything you get is cheaper than a cheesburger is really wise. Some of us could pull up stakes for Greenville.


We'd love to have you - a little shopping excusion to Rush Wilson where the majority of their jackets and suits are 3/2 sacks, look at their special order Aldens, and then slide on over to Henry's for some Carolina-style barbeque.


----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

^ Yowza.


----------



## hookem12387 (Dec 29, 2009)

Cardinals5 said:


> We'd love to have you - a little shopping excusion to Rush Wilson where the majority of their jackets and suits are 3/2 sacks, look at their special order Aldens, and then slide on over to Henry's for some Carolina-style barbeque.


You had me going up until the fake bbq


----------



## Cardinals5 (Jun 16, 2009)

hookem12387 said:


> You had me going up until the fake bbq


Uhhh, lordy, a Texan. Let me guess...bbq that moos? :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

Guys Guys Guys!!! Let's just agree to bbq anything that moves, a'right!?


----------



## hookem12387 (Dec 29, 2009)

Cardinals5 said:


> Uhhh, lordy, a Texan. Let me guess...bbq that moos? :icon_smile_wink:


 Quite! haha. Trad forum multi-state bbq and thrift trip


----------



## heimskringla (Nov 2, 2008)

dwebber18 said:


> Well its not clothing, but I did just acquire a vintage made in 1953 Gillette flair tip double edge safety razor off ebay. I got it in the mail yesterday and my blade sampler pack from West Coast Shaving today, so tomorrow will be my first shave(butcher) attempt with it. And Cards, your ridiculous.


I use a Merkur Classic (long-handled version). You'll never go back to cartridge or electric razors once you get the hang of the DE. My favorite blades are Dorco's ST-300 and their ST-301. Feather is also a nice blade. I don't know which sampler pack you purchased from WCS, but I found the Derby to be a bit dull; I did like the Israeli (red) Personna blades and the Dorco, though.

For lather, I really recommend Musgo Real.


----------



## Mississippi Mud (Oct 15, 2009)

hookem12387 said:


> You had me going up until the fake bbq


Your post is so right, but for all the wrong reasons.

At least in dear ole Carolina, they carbanado the correct animal.


----------



## red sweatpants (Jun 19, 2010)

Trip English said:


> Guys Guys Guys!!! Let's just agree to bbq anything that moves, a'right!?


lol..


----------



## Miket61 (Mar 1, 2008)

heimskringla said:


> I use a Merkur Classic (long-handled version). You'll never go back to cartridge or electric razors once you get the hang of the DE. My favorite blades are Dorco's ST-300 and their ST-301. Feather is also a nice blade. I don't know which sampler pack you purchased from WCS, but I found the Derby to be a bit dull; I did like the Israeli (red) Personna blades and the Dorco, though.
> 
> For lather, I really recommend Musgo Real.


I intend to make up for missing the AAAC meet-up in New York by going to MiN for a safety razor next week. A friend has recommended the Merkur Futura, but I'm thinking the handle might get slippery.

I use Kiehl's for everything else, so I'll be trying their non-brushless shave cream first.

As far as September acquisitions - none so far. But I do plan to get something soon. I've lost twelve pounds in the last few months, so I've discarded most of my trousers because they're worn out and/or way too big. And the Brooks Brothers regular fit shirts fit like tents now - only slim fit for me going forward.


----------



## hookem12387 (Dec 29, 2009)

Miket61 said:


> I intend to make up for missing the AAAC meet-up in New York by going to MiN for a safety razor next week. A friend has recommended the Merkur Futura, but I'm thinking the handle might get slippery.
> 
> I use Kiehl's for everything else, so I'll be trying their non-brushless shave cream first.
> 
> As far as September acquisitions - none so far. But I do plan to get something soon. I've lost twelve pounds in the last few months, so I've discarded most of my trousers because they're worn out and/or way too big. And the Brooks Brothers regular fit shirts fit like tents now - only slim fit for me going forward.


 I use their shave cream already, but with a disposable. The cream is amazing, really great stuff. I intend to make the switch to safety razor sometime soon


----------



## Cardinals5 (Jun 16, 2009)

Trip English said:


> Guys Guys Guys!!! Let's just agree to bbq anything that moves, a'right!?


I can agree to that, but what kind of sides do you like?


----------



## Cardinals5 (Jun 16, 2009)

Miket61 said:


> I've lost twelve pounds in the last few months, so I've discarded most of my trousers because they're worn out and/or way too big. And the Brooks Brothers regular fit shirts fit like tents now - only slim fit for me going forward.


Congrats, Mike!


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Cardinals5 said:


> We'd love to have you - a little shopping excusion to Rush Wilson where the majority of their jackets and suits are 3/2 sacks, look at their special order Aldens, and then slide on over to Henry's for some Carolina-style barbeque.


LOL. Why am I sitting here at 0530 hours on crisp, cool Sunday morning...feeling hungry?


----------



## Dragoon (Apr 1, 2010)

Picked this up at a Macon thrift store yesterday. There were a couple racks of new stuff donated by the local "trad shop". Several Gitman shirts but they were all ugly.










Also, Barbeque = Pig


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

Then there's the whole vinegar-based sauce v. tomato-based v. no sauce at all issue.

.


----------



## fiddler (Apr 19, 2010)

New indy boots, with full welt on Vibram kletterlift sole. 


Also, a new fair isle in progress.


----------



## red sweatpants (Jun 19, 2010)

Just found a Gant NOS cord 2 button and a pair of Hanover longwings


----------



## Mississippi Mud (Oct 15, 2009)

fiddler said:


> New indy boots, with full welt on Vibram kletterlift sole.
> 
> Very nice boots, fiddler. Great pic, too. Shows the differences in coloration which I've been a little curious about.
> 
> Can you tell me a little about the differences in fit and/or last between the two?


----------



## Pentheos (Jun 30, 2008)

fiddler said:


> Also, a new fair isle in progress.


For some reason this photo makes me want to learn how to knit.


----------



## vwguy (Jul 23, 2004)

I got two of tonylumpkin's BB madras shirts just in time for the weekend ;-)

Brian


----------



## gordgekko (Nov 12, 2004)

AlanC said:


> ^Very nice! I did a pre-order for that and _True Prep_. I'm waiting for Amazon to ship both together.


Ditto for me as well. I can't wait until they come in.


----------



## Dragoon (Apr 1, 2010)

Pentheos said:


> For some reason this photo makes me want to learn how to knit.


I started out knitting a sweater one time, got my mom to teach me. I made a section about the size of a tea towel and called it quits. The basic knitting action is very easy. I think the skill comes in actually turning the knit into a well shaped garment.


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

Fiddler: I just spent a couple of weeks looking at sweaters turned out by the ladies of Fair Isle (on the web), and that pattern is right up there with the best of them!


----------



## Cardinals5 (Jun 16, 2009)

AlanC said:


> ^He needs to be stopped.


The streak is still alive - today's haul

Southwick(?) for John Horan Clothiers 3-piece charcoal flannel chalk-stripe 3/2 sack suit (pants just need to be let down)
Viyella royal tartan sport shirt (for the exchange)
2 cashmere ties
Some other goodies for the exchange


----------



## Saltydog (Nov 3, 2007)

Went on a "shopping" vacation with my wife. Spent too much:
1 pair of Alden LHS for BB in Whiskey Shell
1 pair of walnut AE Strands
LE Super Pinpoint
BB ocbd blue
ordered "Mallard" belt from Leather Man
2 pair Orvis non-iron khaki chinos
2 pair BB advantage chinos (Clark fit, 1khaki, 1 British Tan)
2 PRL polo shirts (green and burgandy)
1 pair LE golden Khaki Legacy Chinos


----------



## Orgetorix (May 20, 2005)

Cardinals5 said:


> The streak is still alive - today's haul
> 
> Southwick(?) for John Horan Clothiers 3-piece charcoal flannel chalk-stripe 3/2 sack suit (pants just need to be let down)
> Viyella royal tartan sport shirt
> ...


Gents, I think an intervention is called for. We need to prevent Cards spending his retirement at the thrift stores.


----------



## TheWGP (Jan 15, 2010)

Orgetorix said:


> spending his retirement at the thrift stores.


I know what you mean, but upon first reading this my first thought was of Cards doddering down the aisles pushing a walker instead of a shopping cart, and waving his cane at those "dern young'ns" poaching on "my thrift!"


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

Orgetorix said:


> Gents, I think an intervention is called for. We need to prevent Cards spending his retirement at the thrift stores.


Really ... I mean, how many dollar Oxxford suits can the man afford ... Cards, as investment professional, I think you should consider losing your money in the stockmarket, like a gentleman.


----------



## Cardinals5 (Jun 16, 2009)

The Rambler said:


> Really ... I mean, how many dollar Oxxford suits can the man afford ... Cards, as investment professional, I think you should consider losing your money in the stockmarket, like a gentleman.


I'm still a Young Turk at 35 so I have plenty of time to lose money in the market (already took a bath on my wife's retirement and can't sell our house in Washington to save our souls). I do, however, look forward to retirement so I can sit on my porch and yell at the neighborhood kids when they cross my yard.


----------



## twon12 (Aug 30, 2010)

A pair of light grey Spurr jeans, PRPS jeans, RLBL British sytle cotton trousers, Charvet mult-color tarques and white tie, boss socks.


----------



## GentlemanGeorge (Dec 30, 2009)

TheWGP said:


> I know what you mean, but upon first reading this my first thought was of Cards doddering down the aisles pushing a walker instead of a shopping cart, and waving his cane at those "dern young'ns" poaching on "my thrift!"


I don't see Cards being so impractical as to carry a cane merely for the affectation when using a walker. I do however see him mustering the unexpected strength of the old to raise it and give anyone threatening his take with an unsubtle nudge or two for the insolence.


----------



## Miket61 (Mar 1, 2008)

hookem12387 said:


> I use their shave cream already, but with a disposable. The cream is amazing, really great stuff. I intend to make the switch to safety razor sometime soon


I've been using the shave cream in the blue tube with a Gillette Fusion. When the battery died I didn't notice any real difference in the quality of the shave so I took it out and haven't bothered to replace it.

When I started following the Kiehl's instructions - facial scrub, then shaving cream, then the blue foaming wash - I found that I got a better shave and was less likely to injure myself.

(I have a patch on the lower edge of my neck that was once so routinely banged up that I had to file a harrassment complaint against a manager who was telling people I had a hickey.)

I'm looking forward to using a safety razor like my grandfather did. _His_ father was a professional barber (with a Royal Warrant) and used a straight razor - maybe in another twenty years I'll get to that point.


----------



## ArtVandalay (Apr 29, 2010)

Miket61 said:


> I've been using the shave cream in the blue tube with a Gillette Fusion. When the battery died I didn't notice any real difference in the quality of the shave so I took it out and haven't bothered to replace it.
> 
> When I started following the Kiehl's instructions - facial scrub, then shaving cream, then the blue foaming wash - I found that I got a better shave and was less likely to injure myself.
> 
> ...


Not to get this thread too off-topic, but get off cartridges stat. Switching to a safety razor, shaving soap and brush was the best thing I've ever done for my face. Plus it's cheaper and less wasteful overall.


----------



## AldenPyle (Oct 8, 2006)

I stopped by the local denim store and found that they had started carrying Buzz Rickson khakis. Unfortunately, they were down to their last two pair, but strangely both in my size. I took that as a sign and picked them up. They also had some Pherrow's khakis that looked interesting.


----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

Not that you could tell from my current face, but I'm a devotee of the safety razor and very eager to try a straight razor if and when I start shaving again. I generally found that the cartridges were more likely than not to have some defect that misaligned a blade and made my face raw and sensitive. After a few shaves with a safety razor it was like a whole different face. 

On the Keihl's front, however, I'm constantly underwhelmed by almost everything I've tried by them. I found King of Shaves blue gel to be far and away the best shaving creme and still have some tucked away in the medicine cabinet just to keep my beard on its toes.


----------



## Peak and Pine (Sep 12, 2007)

Dragoon said:


> I started out knitting a sweater one time, got my mom to teach me. I made a section about the size of a tea towel and called it quits.


Good lookin' sweater, that Fair Isle. I bought 200 lbs of steel wool once and tried to knit me a stove, but it didn't work out.


----------



## Orgetorix (May 20, 2005)

My shaving setup consists of: a vintage brass Gillette safety razor with Merkur blades, a Vulfix badger brush, a random old coffee mug, and Proraso shaving cream from Italy (via Amazon). I've experimented with various blades and creams/soaps, but the Merkurs and the Proraso are what I keep coming back to.


----------



## ArtVandalay (Apr 29, 2010)

I started out with the Merkur blades, but didn't go back once I tried the Feather.


----------



## Orgetorix (May 20, 2005)

ArtVandalay said:


> I started out with the Merkur blades, but didn't go back once I tried the Feather.


I found Feathers too sharp--I tended to cut myself much more often than I do with the Merkurs.


----------



## palmettoking (Jan 2, 2010)

I'm a fan of Astras. They're a good compromise between the sharpness of feathers and some of the others like Derby. They're also relatively inexpensive. In fact, this reminds me that I need to order some...


----------



## heimskringla (Nov 2, 2008)

Well, Land's End lured me in with 25% off. I needed some new OCBDs and I decided to give their undershirts a try. 3 light blue OCBD and 2 pink. Granted, I don't care for the LE pink quite as much as the BB pink, but they were Hyde Park and on sale for $20/ea. 

I'll probably regret this purchase tomorrow when LE has a 50% after labour day sale.


----------



## Taken Aback (Aug 3, 2009)

You won't be the only one if that happens.


----------



## hookem12387 (Dec 29, 2009)

Do yall have a preferred source for the safety razor itself?


----------



## chacend (Mar 4, 2008)

heimskringla said:


> I'll probably regret this purchase tomorrow when LE has a 50% after labour day sale.


Nah, I'm sure they'll wait until at least Friday to send you over the edge.


----------



## Orgetorix (May 20, 2005)

hookem12387 said:


> Do yall have a preferred source for the safety razor itself?


Got mine here: https://countryjoescollectiblestuff.com/raz-01.html


----------



## Valkyrie (Aug 27, 2009)

> Do yall have a preferred source for the safety razor itself?


If you don't have a family source, or your dad was too young to have some, eBay has bundles of them. Amazon too. There are also numerous specialty stores, google safety razor and be prepared to be overwhelmed.

I am sure it varies with one's beard and the blade, but how many shaves do you all average with a typical double edge blade?


----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

I tended to get 2-3 shaves, but my beard is very thick. The good thing is that blades are so cheap I never felt an inclination to wring more value out of my blades at the expense of my face!


----------



## Orgetorix (May 20, 2005)

Valkyrie said:


> I am sure it varies with one's beard and the blade, but how many shaves do you all average with a typical double edge blade?


I can get as much as a couple of weeks out of my Merkur blades. But I do have a fairly sparse beard. And my face isn't particularly sensitive, so I probably should change them more often than I do.


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

Town View moccasins. Suggested by the perspecacious Cards5, This mom and pop operation in Dexter, ME is a pleasure to do business with. Made by them, of all USA components. True to size, comfortable right out of the box. Deerskin lined, with a bullhide outer sole. At $89 ppd ($79 unlined) you get old-fashioned quality for old-fashioned prices


----------



## chiamdream (Aug 7, 2009)

^ Great looking mocs, Rambler - the stitching looks way superior to what's on my Quoddys. How'd they end up on your radar? I spent an evening in Dexter last summer and thought I'd patronized every business in town (including the VFW for bingo).


----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

Agreed. The workmanship looks excellent.


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

chiamdream said:


> ^ Great looking mocs, Rambler - the stitching looks way superior to what's on my Quoddys. How'd they end up on your radar? I spent an evening in Dexter last summer and thought I'd patronized every business in town (including the VFW for bingo).


They were suggested by Cards, who seems to get his information from a burning bush. The corporate address is 165 Ripley Rd, which just might be their house :biggrin2:


----------



## Cardinals5 (Jun 16, 2009)

Said it in the Shoe Thread, but those look great Rambler. Now just keep these on the hush-hush before the dreaded hipsters find out and drive the prices through the roof.


----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

J.Crew Bullhide Moccasins x Town View $329. Coming this fall.


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

right, mum's the word. just among friends.


----------



## Dragoon (Apr 1, 2010)

Cardinals5 said:


> Said it in the Shoe Thread, but those look great Rambler. Now just keep these on the hush-hush before the dreaded hipsters find out and drive the prices through the roof.


That was going to be my line. They do look good.


----------



## hookem12387 (Dec 29, 2009)

I've now added some mocs to my ever growing 'want-so-badly' list. They look great


----------



## rbstc123 (Jun 13, 2007)

Yea…definitely great looking mocs. They've made my "List" as well.


----------



## rbstc123 (Jun 13, 2007)

+1000 on the Proraso. I have not found anything that offers a better shave to date&#8230;..including Aqua di Parma shave cream. At $10 a tube it cannot be beat IMO.



Orgetorix said:


> My shaving setup consists of: a vintage brass Gillette safety razor with Merkur blades, a Vulfix badger brush, a random old coffee mug, and Proraso shaving cream from Italy (via Amazon). I've experimented with various blades and creams/soaps, but the Merkurs and the Proraso are what I keep coming back to.


----------



## chiamdream (Aug 7, 2009)

First decent thrift find in a while...an old Brooksgate "Norwegian" sweater. Sadly, no country of origin identified, but it's a seriously heavy, warm sweater. $2 well spent.


----------



## red sweatpants (Jun 19, 2010)

chiamdream said:


> First decent thrift find in a while...an old Brooksgate "Norwegian" sweater. Sadly, no country of origin identified, but it's a seriously heavy, warm sweater. $2 well spent.


Nice find!


----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

This thread is starting to make me miss shaving!


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

Beautiful, Cards. I like Sherman, too.

Here's a new "Fair Isle," not from the FI itself, but cottage-framed in the Shetlands (true FI hand knits have no seams, cost about 4 or 500 bucks, and take a long time). Also, a ludicrous belt purchased in Montana.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^
Rambler: Great sweater vest but, LOL, while I can't quite put my finger on it, there is definitely something fishy about that belt!


----------



## Cardinals5 (Jun 16, 2009)

Great purchases, Rambler - love that belt.


----------



## Cardinals5 (Jun 16, 2009)

Picked up these four vintage ties today (Chipp, black label BB, and two from Press)





And tonylumpkin and I worked out a trade + cash considerations and I received (or will receive) this vintage Avirex A-2


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

^Excellent job getting that A-2. I love the labels on the ties.


----------



## hookem12387 (Dec 29, 2009)

The Rambler said:


> Beautiful, Cards. I like Sherman, too.
> 
> Here's a new "Fair Isle," not from the FI itself, but cottage-framed in the Shetlands (true FI hand knits have no seams, cost about 4 or 500 bucks, and take a long time). Also, a ludicrous belt purchased in Montana.


 That vest is fantastic. One day, I'll have the money for such a thing!


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

The Rambler said:


> Here's a new "Fair Isle," not from the FI itself, but cottage-framed in the Shetlands (true FI hand knits have no seams, cost about 4 or 500 bucks, and take a long time). Also, a ludicrous belt purchased in Montana.


Nice finds!!


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

Thanks, guys. Yes you will Hookem (it was only $135), though you will miss your relatively carefree student days.


----------



## Sir Cingle (Aug 22, 2009)

Fantastic vest, Rambler.


----------



## chiamdream (Aug 7, 2009)

What a month! Cards, congratulations on the LHS - those are gorgeous. Rambler, I'm envious of both the vest and the belt, but good luck finding the matching trout shoes.

I finally scratched the itch for a pair of crepe-sole Aldens with these brown chamois Indy boots that I was able to get as Shoemart seconds (I'm pretty sure they're from ). After looking at the chromexcel All-Weather Walkers for weeks, they started to seem kind of busy to me. Anyway, since these were about 30% cheaper, I thought I'd give them a shot, and I'm pretty happy with them.


----------



## Orgetorix (May 20, 2005)

Orgetorix said:


> Beautiful, Cards! What last are they on?





Cardinals5 said:


> ^^ Van last - great fit and the unlined suede is really something. Now I know why so many like Aldens unlined suede chukkas


Cards, I was looking at these on the Sherman Brothers site, and noticed they say they're on the Copley last. Not true? Or are the dark brown and light brown versions on different lasts?


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

Super boots, Chaim, you'll be happy you chose those when you step off a Chicago curb into 4" of slush. Plantations look so comfy!


----------



## Cardinals5 (Jun 16, 2009)

Orgetorix said:


> Cards, I was looking at these on the Sherman Brothers site, and noticed they say they're on the Copley last. Not true? Or are the dark brown and light brown versions on different lasts?


I think there's some confusion about the suede loafers (same over at SF) - there's both a suede lhs on the Van last (buy through Alden, Sherman Bros, Shoemart) and on the Coppley last (Alden, but also available through BB). I prefer the fit of the van last so got those - haven't the faintest idea why one is slightly more expensive.

Van Last - comes in tan, snuff, and dark brown, $420 (snuff suede is Model# 6243F)

Coppley last version - only comes in dark brown suede, $406 (Model# 9697F)


----------



## Orgetorix (May 20, 2005)

Huh. That's interesting. Thanks for enlightening me.


----------



## Tonyp (May 8, 2007)

Natural Chromexcel PTB with double flex welt sole.


----------



## Orgetorix (May 20, 2005)

J Crew "Cadet" jacket: $128

My thrifted version: $5


----------



## ArtVandalay (Apr 29, 2010)

A few jackets I've found for myself. Some that fit, some that will fit soon.

Chipp 3/2 Camel hair Jacket
Need to let the sleeves out about 3/4 of an inch or so. Fits like a dream in the shoulders and body. Actually an August acquisition.
https://img689.imageshack.us/my.php?image=septacquisitions001.jpg

3/2 Brooks Brothers Herringbone. 
Found this guy today, marked a 43L, fits me perfectly, no alterations needed.
https://img178.imageshack.us/my.php?image=septacquisitions002.jpg

2B Lands End Green Wool Blazer
Made in the USA, fits me better than any jacket I own.
https://img830.imageshack.us/my.php?image=septacquisitions006.jpg

2B Corduroy Jacket, Patch pockets.
Made in Japan. This one needs the sleeves let out about an inch as well, but I love this jacket and can't wait to wear it this fall.
https://img214.imageshack.us/my.php?image=septacquisitions004.jpg

Soon to come, some LL Bean Blucher Mocs, University Stripe Trim Fit OCBD, and Grey Flannels, and a new Brown Tweed Ivy Cap, made in Ireland.


----------



## eyedoc2180 (Nov 19, 2006)

J Crew madras shorts for $29 plus shipping. They are WONDERFUL. Now a J Crew believer, I was hoping for a BB version at $50 or so, as I believe the quality would be a step up, but they disappeared from the website before deep discounting. No luck at the BB outlet.


----------



## hookem12387 (Dec 29, 2009)

eyedoc2180 said:


> J Crew madras shorts for $29 plus shipping. They are WONDERFUL. Now a J Crew believer, I was hoping for a BB version at $50 or so, as I believe the quality would be a step up, but they disappeared from the website before deep discounting. No luck at the BB outlet.


My general policy is J Crew makes some fantastic stuff for the bottom half, for the top half not so much


----------



## eyedoc2180 (Nov 19, 2006)

hookem12387 said:


> My general policy is J Crew makes some fantastic stuff for the bottom half, for the top half not so much


 LOL, good to know, and I'll keep that in mind! Thanks!


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

No clothing for my birthday unfortunately, but along with the usual assortments of gift cards and money:


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^
LOL. Jovan, I cannot help but wonder, does Kent offer a brush of that design?  In any event, Happy Birthday!


----------



## Sir Cingle (Aug 22, 2009)

Headed to the local J. Press yesterday to buy this olive candy-striped button-down:

https://jpressonline.com/shirts_striped_detail.php?id=1000OLVK

In addition to it, I also bought an old Donegal tweed jacket they had in the store. 50% off and in season. It's a nice brown/gray tweed, which will make for a very versatile jacket. It's currently having the sleeves altered. Hopefully I can take a picture when I pick it up.

By the way, Happy Birthday, Jovan!


----------



## Miket61 (Mar 1, 2008)

I was actually expecting to have more to report after my week in New York.

At Brooks - four pair of trousers (two were a size smaller than the pair I bought nine months ago, two were the same size but the waist was taken in two inches). A black belt, and three monogrammed dress shirts. And a copy of "True Prep," with the special "Brooks Brothers Limited Edition" cover. 

At Paul Stuart - a brown belt and a birthday gift for a friend.

At MiN - a Merkur razor. 

At Lord & Taylor - a pair of navy L B Evans slippers.

Somehow managed to get through Saks, Bergdorf Goodman, J. Press, Faconnable, Banana Republic, and several other shops without buying anything worth of report here.

I really enjoyed Paul Stuart, and intend to give them more business in the future. The New York store has a completely different feel than the one in Chicago. The Chicago store is a fussy little boutique with hardly any merchandise on the floor, and everything more expensive than I would normally justify. The New York store is huge and has an amazing selection of products. Once I'm nearer my target weight I'll be back!


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

eagle2250 said:


> ^^
> LOL. Jovan, I cannot help but wonder, does Kent offer a brush of that design?  In any event, Happy Birthday!


 No, but they're more trad in the toothbrush department than I ever care to be. 

https://www.kentbrushes.com/shopdisplaycategories.asp?id=8&cat=Toothbrushes


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

Nice threads, all, Art V.


----------



## TheWGP (Jan 15, 2010)

Courtesy of the auction site:
Alden 2145 #8 shell medallion tip bluchers. Little bit of an odd combination, the blucher with all that brouging and the captoe, but I find bluchers much easier to wear than balmorals (and yes, I'll wear them with a suit!) so I snapped these up. Plus, since I have a nice variety of PTB/chukka/LHS options, it's nice to add something with some decoration!

As a bonus, they fit like a glove - I may wear them tomorrow!


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

^Great shoes!

Colombo cashmere (75%)/silk (25%):


----------



## Cardinals5 (Jun 16, 2009)

Great acquisitions, TheWGP and Alan. 

TheWGP - I really like the blucher captoe with brouging. It's much better to my eye than blucher short wings.

Alan, you're sweater collection has seen significant growth and quality this (early) fall - some amazing finds. I'm guessing that Columbo sold new for something like $400-500.


----------



## Miket61 (Mar 1, 2008)

Jovan said:


> No, but they're more trad in the toothbrush department than I ever care to be.
> 
> https://www.kentbrushes.com/shopdisplaycategories.asp?id=8&cat=Toothbrushes


I bought a badger-hair toothbrush at Caswell-Massey a long time ago. After it became too soft to effectively clean teeth, I rinsed it thoroughly in hot water and now use it to clean the dirt from among the details in my class ring.


----------



## vwguy (Jul 23, 2004)

Big purchase tonite from Orvis, I got some Thornproof dressing for my Barbour ;-)

Brian


----------



## PersianMonarchs (Dec 7, 2005)

The Rambler said:


> Thanks, guys. Yes you will Hookem (it was only $135), though you will miss your relatively carefree student days.


Great sweater. Great belt. Nice work!


----------



## TheWGP (Jan 15, 2010)

Thanks, Alan & Cards!

Alan, your sweater finds are ridiculous! Send some of that over here! I guess this is the season when people go through last winter's clothes and discard some. I did find a navy cotton BB sweater from last winter the other day, but it was priced a bit too high to resell and a size L so one size too small for me! No awesome brands, and certainly no Drumohr for Cards, unfortunately.

This afternoon I had quite the unexpected acquisition - a Movimento 100% cashmere mid-brown overcoat in PRECISELY my size (48T), hence the 4 buttons. Great shape, just needs to let the fold lines from being wadded up fall out. Not the most tricked-out or name-brand coat ever (though it did come from the best men's store in Columbus so it can't be THAT bad), but it's solidly put together, made in Italy, and (thankfully) a nice contrast to my charcoal overcoat!


----------



## eyedoc2180 (Nov 19, 2006)

Miket61 said:


> I really enjoyed Paul Stuart, and intend to give them more business in the future. The New York store has a completely different feel than the one in Chicago. The Chicago store is a fussy little boutique with hardly any merchandise on the floor, and everything more expensive than I would normally justify. The New York store is huge and has an amazing selection of products. Once I'm nearer my target weight I'll be back!


+1. I love the place. Other than the inevitable upsell, the sales staff treats you like a rock star. Suit selection is great. I am planning on a summer outfit there next year. Only finances keep me from going more often! Bill


----------



## hsc89 (Oct 14, 2009)

This is my first "acquisitions" post as I am finally beginning to feel more comfortable contributing to the conversation rather than simply reading along and, bottom line, I just had to share this with someone else who actually cares about this stuff! I just picked up a pair of LHS in ravello from Alden SF - kind of a lucky-size/leap-of-faith in terms of fit deal - and they are about the most beautiful pair of shoes I have ever had the good fortune to wear! The ravello "color" really looks much, much better in person than it does in the pics posted in various AAAC threads. However, without AAAC and those pics (including the many great shell-shots shared by "Uncle Mac"), I might not have been as motivated to pull the trigger!


----------



## Cardinals5 (Jun 16, 2009)

hsc89 said:


> This is my first "acquisitions" post as I am finally beginning to feel more comfortable contributing to the conversation rather than simply reading along and, bottom line, I just had to share this with someone else who actually cares about this stuff! I just picked up a pair of LHS in ravello from Alden SF - kind of a lucky-size/leap-of-faith in terms of fit deal - and they are about the most beautiful pair of shoes I have ever had the good fortune to wear! The ravello "color" really looks much, much better in person than it does in the pics posted in various AAAC threads. However, without AAAC and those pics (including the many great shell-shots shared by "Uncle Mac"), I might not have been as motivated to pull the trigger!


Congrats on a great pair of shells! (I'm jealous - a pair of ravello or cigar chukkas is next on my list) Please do join the conversation more often - this place needs contributions and the secret is that it's much more fun once you start posting.


----------



## WindsorNot (Aug 7, 2009)

6 pair very slightly "used" Aldens from a gentlemen who had a whole stock of improperly fitted but worn and cannot be returned shoes in my exact size. Black, #8, and Cigar LWBs, Ravello and Cigar LHS, and Whiskey NST. Ugh, the shoe devil strikes again.


----------



## chiamdream (Aug 7, 2009)

Polo fair isle vest, eBayed for all of $14. I'd recommend that anyone in search of a similar item pour themselves a glass of their favorite libation and spend 20 minutes going through returns for "sweater vest" on eBay - lots of good options.


----------



## Cardinals5 (Jun 16, 2009)

WindsorNot said:


> 6 pair very slightly "used" Aldens from a gentlemen who had a whole stock of improperly fitted but worn and cannot be returned shoes in my exact size. Black, #8, and Cigar LWBs, Ravello and Cigar LHS, and Whiskey NST. Ugh, the shoe devil strikes again.


Wow! Talk about instant collection. Congrats!


----------



## lsyx (Sep 19, 2010)

Bill's M3s - Brick Red poplin and Cement twill
Red poly-linen clark pants from Brooks
LL Bean medium tote
Ties - Jonathan Lake paisley (thrifted), Brooks Orange Glen Plaid
Anderson-Little NuBlazer in the mail

Edit: And a pinned club-collar shirt from Brooks!


----------



## TweedyDon (Aug 31, 2007)

The first of many, no doubt; laid this morning! 

https://img841.imageshack.us/i/eggs001.jpg/


----------



## Orgetorix (May 20, 2005)

chiamdream said:


> Polo fair isle vest, eBayed for all of $14. I'd recommend that anyone in search of a similar item pour themselves a glass of their favorite libation and spend 20 minutes going through returns for "sweater vest" on eBay - lots of good options.
> 
> https://i799.photobucket.com/albums/yy272/ngrotte/4527c682.jpg


Very nice!

There's one specific Fair Isle colorway that Brooks offered about two or three years ago, and I've been hunting for it in my size (at a reasonable price) for a while. I thrifted it in a Large, but it turned out to be too big. So I have a saved search for Brooks sweater vests in my My Ebay page, and I figure eventually it'll turn up.


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

My needless sweater acquisition continues, this from ebay:


----------



## chiamdream (Aug 7, 2009)

Orgetorix said:


> Very nice!
> 
> There's one specific Fair Isle colorway that Brooks offered about two or three years ago, and I've been hunting for it in my size (at a reasonable price) for a while. I thrifted it in a Large, but it turned out to be too big. So I have a saved search for Brooks sweater vests in my My Ebay page, and I figure eventually it'll turn up.


I really like BB's offering this season, too - but not at dem prices. Interestingly, I was a little unsure of this one because anything L in Polo would normally be about two sizes too big, but this fits great. Here's to eBay sellers with a careful measuring tape.



TweedyDon said:


> The first of many, no doubt; laid this morning!
> 
> https://img841.imageshack.us/i/eggs001.jpg/


Fantastic!


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

That's two nice sweaters, men. Keep it up, Alan, (since you're my size), and then when you come to your senses, you'll 'shake off the superfluity, to show the heavens more just,' and perhaps that Paine will appear on the exchange.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

WindsorNot said:


> 6 pair very slightly "used" Aldens from a gentlemen who had a whole stock of improperly fitted but worn and cannot be returned shoes in my exact size. Black, #8, and Cigar LWBs, Ravello and Cigar LHS, and Whiskey NST. Ugh, the shoe devil strikes again.


To my thinking, this has got to be the absolute best purchase of the year...an entire collection of shell...with just a single purchase! :thumbs-up:


----------



## Uncle Bill (May 4, 2010)

From the fall BB Friends and Family Sale: 

a Navy Fitzgerald blazer which fits perfectly off the rack and 
Two Golden Fleece Polo shirts (short sleeve) one burgundy and the other Navy Heather.


----------



## Acacian (Jul 10, 2007)

Thrifted a semi-narrow linen tie from Murray's Toggery Shop. Should look great with a blue OCBD.


----------



## CMDC (Jan 31, 2009)

Just brought these babies home--Alden All Weather Walkers. A bit of a splurge to say the least. Great service at the Alden DC store. Much recommended if you're in the area.


----------



## Cardinals5 (Jun 16, 2009)

^^ Congrats, you're going to love the AWW - amazingly comfortable


----------



## Dragoon (Apr 1, 2010)

Coincidently, the UPS man dropped these off just now.


----------



## Cardinals5 (Jun 16, 2009)

Okay, now I have to wear mine tomorrow. Congrats on a great purchase, Dragoon.


----------



## Sir Cingle (Aug 22, 2009)

Wow. This thread is inspiring very serious shoe envy.


----------



## CMDC (Jan 31, 2009)

I have a bad feeling that I'm going to try and justify further Alden purchases. I understand that they can become a sickness. I now know why.


----------



## TheWGP (Jan 15, 2010)

I've resisted the AWW line, but these pics just may change my mind! Congrats to you both!


----------



## brozek (Sep 24, 2006)

Just won this pair of shell MacNeil's, thanks to a tip in the Ebay thread. My first shell pair - and for $25!


----------



## chiamdream (Aug 7, 2009)

brozek said:


> Just won this pair of shell MacNeil's, thanks to a tip in the Ebay thread. My first shell pair - and for $25!


What a score! Congrats!


----------



## CMDC (Jan 31, 2009)

brozek said:


> Just won this pair of shell MacNeil's, thanks to a tip in the Ebay thread. My first shell pair - and for $25!


I hope those weren't my size. Missed 'em.


----------



## Taken Aback (Aug 3, 2009)

It's things like this that tempt me to reconsider exercise, and just live in front of my PC again.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

TheWGP said:


> I've resisted the AWW line, but these pics just may change my mind! Congrats to you both!


IMHO, they are the most comfortable walking shoes you will ever have on your feet! I cannot think of a better thing regarding which you might lower your resistance.


----------



## MidWestTrad (Aug 14, 2010)

Here's part of the haul from the F&F sale at BB:



The picture doesn't do the green justice. Scottish Lambswool with a subtle orange woven in.

The rest:
4 pair Advantage Chinos
6 - OCBD (blue, white and blue stripe)
2 - Repp Ties


----------



## hookem12387 (Dec 29, 2009)

^ I saw and loved those sweaters in the store, but can't for the life of me figure out why they stuck the golden fleece emblem on the front. They would look infinitely better without it, in my opinion


----------



## MidWestTrad (Aug 14, 2010)

Agreed.



hookem12387 said:


> ^ I saw and loved those sweaters in the store, but can't for the life of me figure out why they stuck the golden fleece emblem on the front. They would look infinitely better without it, in my opinion


----------



## Dragoon (Apr 1, 2010)

The UPS man is on a roll this week. New blazer from O'Connells.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^
Very well done, sir. Looks great on you!


----------



## Sir Cingle (Aug 22, 2009)

Very nice, Dragoon. Nice shoulder on the blazer. Is one sleeve a bit long, or is that just your stance?


----------



## Dragoon (Apr 1, 2010)

Sir Cingle said:


> Very nice, Dragoon. Nice shoulder on the blazer. Is one sleeve a bit long, or is that just your stance?


I noticed that also. I just unboxed it threw it on and got my wife to snap a pic. I'll check it out better this evening.


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

Cut and fit perfect for you, Dragoon (except minor alteration noted).


----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

Really great looking, Dragoon. I'm wearing my O'Connell's blazer today and am continually pleased with it.


----------



## Orgetorix (May 20, 2005)

Dragoon said:


> The UPS man is on a roll this week. New blazer from O'Connells.


That durned UPS man. He and the postal carrier are conspiring to get me in trouble with my wife. They just keep dropping off these boxes with clothes and shoes inside!

The blazer looks good, Dragoon!


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

Have 'em sent to the office :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## Benson (Aug 28, 2009)

O'connell's Tan twills, which E says are made in Charleston from an old Berle design.
Marcoliani wool charcoal herringbone and brown birdseye otc socks 
Vintage Paul Stewart forest green grenadine
Vintage Flusser Houndstooth necktie
Glen plaid OCBD from mytailor.com (6 to 8 more weeks of waiting)
Corbin Linen trousers (thanks, Cards)
CT Brogued suede half-boots (I might have to write Patrick a daily note of thanks for a year. In fact, it is good for the both of us that I am lousy with verse; I don't know that a man can appreciate sonnets from another man).
Schweitzer linen PS (A swap with my brother, who nabbed a red foulard silk whilst visiting and sent this in return six months later, twenty cents short of proper postage).


----------



## GentlemanGeorge (Dec 30, 2009)

A pair of black USA Weejuns to go with the oxblood beefroll USA Weejuns I got a few weeks ago:









Also picked up a pair of classic navy tretorns and a pair of original Roos, remember those? Both pairs were like new and I couldn't resist. They were in smaller sizes, so I gave them to a couple of girls I know and were a big hit.

More nice stuff for the exchange when I can get around to it....


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

GentlemanGeorge: Will you be wearing them as below? :icon_smile_big:


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

Benson said:


> CT Brogued suede half-boots (I might have to write Patrick a daily note of thanks for a year. In fact, it is good for the both of us that I am lousy with verse; I don't know that a man can appreciate sonnets from another man).


Enjoy the suede boots
And nix on the poem
Lest you force me to say
"Huh? I don't know him."


----------



## GentlemanGeorge (Dec 30, 2009)

I didn't know you could do that...I don't know if I can do that. But if I have occasion to pull it off, and it turns out reasonably successful, I'll let you know.


----------



## Cardinals5 (Jun 16, 2009)

Can't top AlanC's sweater acquisitions for this month, nor his 10,000 post J Press surprise, but I did have a great sweater day today.

J Press Shaggy Dog light blue - NOS thrifted
J Press Shaggy Dog orange - NOS thrifted
Old BB dark red crew neck shetland - thrifted
Pringle lambswool v-neck argyle - thrifted
LL Bean cashmere/wool full-zip sweater - result of trade with TheWGP










Also placed an order during the AE sale for the Malvern chukkas in dark brown calf, but they won't arrive for a month or so.


----------



## Sir Cingle (Aug 22, 2009)

Oh, you've got to be kidding me, Cards. What a haul--again!


----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

BB Unlined LHS
Bill's M2 (NOS from Richard's at STP-esque prices)


----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

Sir Cingle said:


> Oh, you've got to be kidding me, Cards. What a haul--again!


It's with clenched teeth that I offer my congratulations on Cards' preternatural success at thrifting.

NOS Shaggy Dogs? I mean come on.


----------



## TheWGP (Jan 15, 2010)

Glad to see the sweater arrived in good shape - the Bills you sent are in the wash as I type, actually.

Cards, if you keep this up most of the forum is going to need some dental work! 

And seriously, NOS Shaggy Dogs? I've never even SEEN a Shaggy Dog, let alone in a thrift! I think Cards may have a contender for most solidly sustained amazing thrift finds in a month, at least this side of a couple of the SF guys who seem to find Oxxford and high-end Italian stuff with such regularity you have to wonder if they have side deals with employees!

Seriously though... you have three more hours until SA closes (at least up here - don't know about Greenville), so go run up the score for September a bit! :icon_hailthee::icon_hailthee::icon_hailthee:


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

Shouldn't you be working on your dissertation?


----------



## thefancyman (Apr 24, 2009)

Cardinals5 said:


>


I know this sounds a little odd but if you are ever in Edinburgh check out W. Armstrong & Son in Grassmarket. I was there this past weekend and they must have had 50 Pringle sweaters (lambswool, cotton, merino) and a few Wolseys, Johnstons and various Hawick companies that may now be defunct or renamed. Most under £20 and all made in Scotland. Good Scottish made jumpers seemed to be at every thrift and charity in the city center. That Pringle you thrifted though is quite nice especially the argyle pattern very classic. It's a shame they sell so few sweaters made in Scotland anymore since they shut down their factory.


----------



## CMDC (Jan 31, 2009)

Hey Cards, if you ever need someone to house sit, let me know.


----------



## Cardinals5 (Jun 16, 2009)

Thanks guys, it's all sheer luck and time spent visiting thrifts (Rambler, visiting thrifts is my break from work though I do probably have too many breaks :icon_study. The strange thing about the NOS Shaggy Dogs is that I almost missed them. I did my usual circuit of a nearby thrift and found the BB shetland and was then waiting for my wife. While waiting I thought I'd just check out the women's sweater section and they were hanging right on the end. Take it from me, I searched the rest of that sweater section with a fine-tooth comb.

All that said, look for a sweater cull in the next few weeks after I switch out my closet for the fall/winter.


----------



## Cardinals5 (Jun 16, 2009)

Trip English said:


> BB Unlined LHS
> Bill's M2 (NOS from Richard's at STP-esque prices)


Did you go for the unlined shell? And, congrats on your first pair of Bills.


----------



## hookem12387 (Dec 29, 2009)

Cards, I think I need to outsource my thrifting to you! Quite the haul, congratulations.


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

I've said it before: C5 must be stopped.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

The UPS man dropped the box on our front porch last evening...so technically they are a September acquisition. At long, long last my Quoddy Trail Malliseet Blucher's, in navy chromexcel and red brick sole, have arrived and they are quite nice, seem to fit well, feel good, etc. While the purchase clearly did not work out for this summers wear, as planned, still...all is now good with the world!


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

Cardinals5 said:


> (Rambler, visiting thrifts is my break from work though I do probably have too many breaks :icon_study.
> 
> just teasing, natch, but get it done, sir, the world awaits ....


----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

AlanC said:


> I've said it before: C5 must be stopped.


Seriously Alan. I think it's only his good manners that kept him from mentioning that he'd picked up a couple of those Press coats from your AC10K thread just the other day. Found 'em right in the DVD section. Perfect fits each one.


----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

Cardinals5 said:


> Did you go for the unlined shell? And, congrats on your first pair of Bills.


Yes. I went for the unlined shells. I've actually been going round and round over which shells I should get first, as $600 shoes are not something I can buy every few weeks. It was between the standard LHS, unlined LHS, and the LWBs. I finally just decided to toss my three sided coin. Absolutely love them.

And the Bill's M2 were love at first try-on. They're precisely what I've been looking for. I'm glad that two staples of the advanced trad wardrobe were every bit as impressive as the boards made them out to be. Call it the wisdom of crowds I suppose.


----------



## Orgetorix (May 20, 2005)

I've been jonesing for a pair of those BB unlined LHS for years now. Just never had the dough to buy them new, and the three or four used pairs I've gotten on ebay haven't fit right.


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

Trip English said:


> Seriously Alan. I think it's only his good manners that kept him from mentioning that he'd picked up a couple of those Press coats from your AC10K thread just the other day. Found 'em right in the DVD section. Perfect fits each one.


I strongly suspect you're right. Tags attached, gold coin in each pocket.


----------



## Orgetorix (May 20, 2005)

I need to start looking for jobs in Greenville.


----------



## Cardinals5 (Jun 16, 2009)

Trip English said:


> Seriously Alan. I think it's only his good manners that kept him from mentioning that he'd picked up a couple of those Press coats from your AC10K thread just the other day. Found 'em right in the DVD section. Perfect fits each one.





AlanC said:


> I strongly suspect you're right. Tags attached, gold coin in each pocket.


Did find a 1931 Press overcoat, with a gold coin in the pocket, but the damn coin was made of chocolate and ruined the coat so I left it behind.

AlanC's coat is literally the find of the year - darn thing looks like it's been hermetically sealed on the porch of Funk & Wagnalls.



Orgetorix said:


> I need to start looking for jobs in Greenville.


Good luck, I'm pretty sure SC still ranks near the top nationally in unemployment. That said, the Waffle House is always hiring :icon_smile_wink:.


----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

Waffles are a growth industry.


----------

